#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Stabiliteit van desks

## puin

Wij hebben onlangs eurosong 2006 gedaan en dit met een grand Ma. De uitdaging bestaat erin en dit is DE test waarbij je kan zien of je tafel mee is. Om 100 pixellines synchroon te laten werken. laat deze tegelijk wit stroben en dan krijg je elk kanaal dat moet rekenen. GrandMA is hier ondertussen mee mee. De mensen van Maxyz zijn gekomen op de set en hebben moeten toezien dat de tafel na enkele chasen en dan stroben niet meer synchroon uitstuurden. Dus helaas maar maxyz is niet mee.

PS dit simuleren met visualisatiesoftware werkt niet. je kan de fouten pas echt zien als je er lampen "pixellines aanhangt.


Succes

----------


## marccolemont

Puin, Als je dit verteld moet je er ook alles bij vertellen.
Bij de test in de Eurosong Studio hebben wij alle 17 DMX lijnen rechtstreeks vanuit de Maxxyz op Artnet gezet en ook nog eens gestreamed door de Maxedia om ook de pixelmapping te tonen. 
Bij de setup via de GrandMa waren er NSP's in het netwerk om de load te verdelen, daar de GrandMa dit zelf dit niet rechtstreeks doet.
Wij hebben hier verdere testen gedaan, en het blijkt dat de Artnet zelf via de DMXtool van Artistic Licence aangeeft dat het protocol tegen de limiet zit zoals ik daar ter plaatste vermoed heb.
Daar hebben wij al een oplossing voor binnen enkele maanden voor dat soort shows. Vergeet niet dat de ontwikkeling van de GrandMa op 7 jaar zit nu, de Maxxyz zit nu pas in zijn vierde jaar.

----------


## Lighting

Dan "bewijzen" de MA en de nsp's dus weer hun trackrecord

wereld tafel en eindeloos stabiel ongeacht wat je eraan "hangt"

I rest my case

Nils Berens

----------


## Krizz

Ik ben ook heel benieuwd naar die Grandma. Heb ooit eens een paar nachten in Industria met een Lite uitvoering mogen spelen en dat beviel wel. Over een week of 2 beginnen we eraan hier. Nils, als ik één van de volgende vrijdagen eens vrij heb, kom ik richting jou om eens te kijken. Bel je wel!

Jou ook Puin, het wordt weer eens tijd voor een pint  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AJB

Met alle respect mensen; maar het gaat niet om het aantal jaren support !!! De MA is vanaf moment 1 stabiel, en heeft daarna erg veel tijd besteed aan prachtige functies. De Maxxyz is 4 jaar "los" maar is absoluut nog niet stabiel ! Dat de MA met NSP's werkt is briljant inderdaad; maar begrijp ik goed dat je dat graag zelf had verzonnen voor de Maxxyz ??

Iedereen wil in de basis maar 1 ding; een stabiele console. Dat de MA samen met de virtuoso practisch niet vast te krijgen is... tsjah; goed team lijkt me ???

----------


## AJB

Moet ik je helaas toch tegenspreken... Er zijn tal van mega-shows die stabiel draaien op de GrandMA... Verstandig dat je de training gaat doen; zinvolle kennis zou ik zeggen...

- Anger Mangement Tour 2005 (Eminem, 50 Cent, Li´l John
- Donna Summer US Tour 2005		USA
- Paolo Conte DVD Produktion Arena di Verona	Verona
- The Kelly Family Tour		 
- West End Stras Musical Tour 09.05.-04.06		NL
- Neil Diamond Live 2005 World Tour	
- Tori Amos Sinsuality World Tour		USA
- Mark Knopfler Shangri La  World Tour		UK
- Jay Z + R. Kelly Tour		USA
- Backstreet Boys
- Dave Matthews Band
- John Mayer		USA
- Bestie Boys
- Green Day
- Hot 97 Summer Jam 2004	New York
- Improsession on tour		Belgium
- Heverse concertband Belgium
- Stef Boss 'licht' tour Belgium
- Pino Daniele Italian Summer Tour 2004		Italy
- Sting at Circo Massimo	Rome
- Nickelback	 	Australia
- Sarah McLachlan	 Australia
- Yes, 35th anniversary Tour		Australia
- Vasco Rossi '04		Italy
- Norah Jones '04	
- Linkin Park (Meteora)	
- Sting (Scared Love)	
- Enrique Iglesias	Bangalore	India
- Bryan Adams

Allemaal artiesten en tours met GrandMA....Ik weet niet; maar het ding is vast goed...


AJB

----------


## axs

Euh arvid...

Maakt niet uit welke en hoeveel shows wel of niet draaien op GMA of een andere desk. Ik kan misschien zelfs nog een more impressive lijstje geven van wat op HOG draait of avolites of ... maar dat is gewoon niet zinvol.
Beweren dat GMA PERFECT zou zijn, dat vind echter te ver gaan...
nobody is perfect!
En neen... ik verdedig hier fps niet met hand en tand want heb in genoeg benarde situaties gestaan op een hog.
En ja ik beken... een GMA is op dit moment echt stabieler dan een hog, maar toch beweren dat een GMA 'perfect' is... 

Qua gebruiksvriendelijkheid is de GMA toch niet dat aangezien met echt knopjes te weinig heeft, dubbele functies dus alom op de GMA. er wordt niet voor niks geroepen om een nieuwe GMA, met andere layout wat knopjes betreft en ondersteuning van USB / CD voor het saven van shows. 

GMA's zijn erg OK en draaien een erg stabiel OS (VXworks) en door zijn eenvoudige GUI best wel stabiel. Dat zal zo verder ook wel blijven maar een facelift is iets waar vele gebruikers reeds om roepen.

----------


## AJB

Hmmmm... we moeten toch eens spreken nadat jij die cursus hebt afgerond, want over knopjes en gebruikersvriendelijkheid valt niets te klagen op de MA. En ik beweer dat MA momenteel Perfect is, gezien de stabiliteit, vooruitstrevendheid en kwaliteit. De ultieme computer bestaat niet, maar de ultieme lichttafel wel...

AJB

----------


## jo vaes

Lol, Tom, dan moet je jezelf eens een paar uur bezighouden met een GrandMa, als hij dan nog niet gecrasht is, dan is het werkelijk de perfecte tafel!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  

Trouwens, als hij zo megafantastisch en ideaal is, wrm draait dan niet gewoon de hele licht- en geluidsindustrie op GrandMa? Er bestaat geen twijfel over dat het een goede tafel is, maar perfect ?? Elk systeem zal wel zijn sterke en minder sterke kanten hebben, hoe klein dat die ook mogen zijn... Want mss is hij voor bepaalde personen wel perfect, maar anderen missen dan weer net hetgene wat ze echt willen, of ze willen de opbouw van menus iets anders. Ik denk dat het moeilijk is om echt de perfecte tafel te maken want elke operator heeft zijn eigen individuele voorkeur ivm layouts enz.. Er zullen altijd wel dingen zijn die beter kunnen .

Greetz Jo

----------


## axs

> Hmmmm... we moeten toch eens spreken nadat jij die cursus hebt afgerond, want over knopjes en gebruikersvriendelijkheid valt niets te klagen op de MA. En ik beweer dat MA momenteel Perfect is, gezien de stabiliteit, vooruitstrevendheid en kwaliteit. De ultieme computer bestaat niet, maar de ultieme lichttafel wel...
> 
> AJB



*Vooruitstrevend:* Neen door de oude hardware en de oude GUI. 
Ja, door enkele leuke functies die achteraf door andere desks werd overgenomen. En GMA werkt nog steeds met floppy's, dus zo vooruitstrevend is die zeker niet!
Maar zo heeft MA ook dingen overgenomen van andere fabrikanten. User request dus.

*Knopjes:* Als je er gewoon mee bent... dan geraak je er mee weg. Als nieuweling op GMA is het best wel even wennen aan buttons die je paar keer moet indrukken of een bepaalde tijd voor een andere functie. En dat is nu niet echt gebruiksvriendelijk en niet echt straight-forward.
Best heel wat GMA-users die daar roepen om vereenvoudiging. Als je die kreten nog niet gehoord hebt, dan denk je helaas met oogkleppen.

*Stabiliteit*: Ja, GMA is stabiel en stabieler dan hog3/maxxyz/vista.
Maar perfect... no way! En dat geldt eveneens voor hog3...
Als je je natuurlijk enkel begeeft tussen GMA operators dan kan ik me voorstellen dat je alleen de positieve kanten hoort. Maar idd, stabiel is ie door de eenvoudige grafische GUI.

*Ultieme computer:*  die bestaat idd niet, dus GMA is ook niet ultiem en perfect.

----------


## axs

> Lol, Tom, dan moet je jezelf eens een paar uur bezighouden met een GrandMa, als hij dan nog niet gecrasht is, dan is het werkelijk de perfecte tafel!



hehe... ga ik dus ook heel in het kort doen Jo  :Wink:  
Heb tot nog toe enkel wat showtjes geplaybacked op GMA en 1 relatief eenvoudige show geprogd... maar vast laten lopen heb ik het nog niet laten doen, maar dus ook nog niet intensief gebruikt. 
Scheelt natuurlijk dat als je snel achter elkaar tikt op een GMA je andere functies opent, hahahaha... Ik denk dat DAT net de truk is waarom GMA daardoor niet crasht... toch maar eens die suggestie geven aan andere fabrikanten  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Zoals ik je onlangs nog vertelde... de enige desk die ik nog niet heb laten vastlopen is een botex DMX192!
Hoezo is botex niet goed???  :Big Grin:

----------


## stakke

Zelf heb ik nog nooit een GMA-console kunnen laten crashen, ik werk ongeveer een jaar met deze tafels. De PC is wat anders.
Wel ken ik een bedrijf waar men een micro in verhuur heeft. Deze is een paar maal gecrasht. De invoerder voor België kwam hiervoor langs om de logfiles in te kijken.
Misschien is de GMA of afgeleiden nog niet 100% stabiel, de service is dan toch al perfect.
Qua layout vindt ik persoonlijk dat deze goed is, nog meer knopjes zou deze onoverzichtelijk maken. (denk maar eens als je 2 save-knopjes zou hebben, eentje om te saven en eentje voor de save-settings, wordt het dan niet onduidelijk of teveel pop-menu's die je niet altijd nodig hebt?)
Als je vlot overweg kan met de commandline heb je geen nood aan meer knopjes.
In een GMA filosofie qua labels voor que's en dergelijke, vind ik enkel rot dat je een fader moet labelen in een assignemenu -> name, tewijl andere door direct te typen kan. Misschien ga ik nu in deze discutie een stapje te ver. Maar het gaat volgens mij vooral over details, en niet de volledige layout.

greetz

----------


## AJB

Tom,


Snel tikken op een GMA is no problem... Vraag mijn collega's eens; ik tik razendsnel op elke console... Never had any crash on MA. Veel zwaarder dan in mijn laatste project (Time-Out) kun je een GMA bijna niet belasten. We hebben er 2 waarvan 1 met extra NSP's. Op 1 avond komen er (live input) ongeveer 26000 commando's in. Van small-taps tot effect instarts. D.w.z.; heftige playback op een stampvolle console (processormatig tot het uiterste gedreven). Er is geen console waar ik die set zo op zou kunnen danwel durven draaien. Vroeger veel gewerkt met Hog hoor; no complains about the II. Maar vanaf zwijntje 3 is het een vette zooi bij FPS. Virtuoso is niet bepaald toegankelijk en heeft ook niet de mogelijkheden van een GMA. Avolites en Compulite kun je afschrijven in deze battle...

Kortom; ik ben dolblij met mijn GMA sets. Op verhuur klussen ook enkel MA (via Metam, EML, Flashlight), en nooit problemen gehad. Voor Focus wat Hog3 dingetjes gedaan; en altijd mochten er HogII's gebracht worden. Beetje zonde van je tijd vind ik dat altijd. 

Wat betreft de opmerking; waarom werkt niet iedereen er op... Heey; zoals alle producten met een prijskaartje heeft ook MA tijd nodig. Er is een mega-snel groeiende markt, en steeds meer theaters, PA-bedrijven, en operators kopen een GrandMA. De gehele range is super op de Micro na. Da's gewoon een bagger apparaat (er mist zelfs een numeriek keypad). 

Een ieder die twijfelt is van harte welkom bij Nils en mij in Time-Out. You'll see it's a hell of good console...


grtz AJB

----------


## William

> Tom,
> 
> Kortom; ik ben dolblij met mijn GMA sets. Op verhuur klussen ook enkel MA (via Metam, EML, Flashlight),
> 
> grtz AJB



de enige MA die EML NL heeft staan is een 12/2 :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

Maar dat is idd wel de meest stabiele tafel die ik ooit gezien heb.

Jammer van die dubbele functies ook, maar toch, ik werk er graag op.

----------


## William

> Maar dat is idd wel de meest stabiele tafel die ik ooit gezien heb.
> 
> Jammer van die dubbele functies ook, maar toch, ik werk er graag op.



vergeet de 24/6 niet! :Wink:

----------


## Bart Bomans

> Fijn om te horen dat iemand reageert die er blijkbaar niet bepaald verstand van heeft... Kom eens met een inhoudelijke reactie Mistr. Bart, want slap gezwets in de ruimte is natuurlijk een koud kunstje. " ik heb wel eens op een beurs langs een tafel geschuifeld en die liep vast...".... (bwaaaaah)
> 
> Ik heb het over professioneel gebruik in live-shows, en MA is stable... Dus geen stoer praat, maar feiten graag...
> 
> AJB



Heb ik toch niet beweerd dat hij nu niet stabiel zou zijn? 
Ik had het over het feit dat elke lichttafel een ontwikkeltijd moet doorlopen. En trouwens 5-10 jaar terug waren de features die nu in tafel zitten nog helemaal niet 'standaard'. In die tijd groeide de software geleidelijk mee met wat er met de movinglights gebeurde. 
En dat zijn feiten AJB. En dit is niet anders geweest met met uw GrandMa.

Maar ja daar mag zelfs niets niets over gezegd worden, want dan wordt je plots persoonlijk. Heel professioneel...

----------


## AJB

Dit heeft niets te maken met persoonlijk worden bart, maar met een opmerking over de kwaliteit van een tafel, op basis van een langsloopbezoek op een beurs...  Kom met een inhoudelijk reactie, en je krijgt een heel andere reactie...

AJB

PS EML gebruikt vaker de GrandMA maar huurt deze geloof ik in via Metam Lights

----------


## axs

> EML gebruikt vaker de GrandMA maar huurt deze geloof ik in via Metam Lights



En die mogen dan telkens weer een nieuwe leveren... tot 4x toe op de Nick cave tour...

Ik bedoel maar... ook GMA laat wel eens steken vallen en is ook niet perfect!
En nogmaals... GMA is stabiel, misschien wel stabieler dan andere in hetzelfde segment, maar dat je er blindelings op kan vertrouwen... no way

----------


## Bart Bomans

Dat was nu net mijn punt AXS :-)
Het zijn allemaal producten waar enorm veel software mee gemoeid is.
Alle tafels van dit niveau, noem ze allemaal, hebben hun groeipijnen gehad. De Maxxyz is nu ook door zijn basis ontwikkelfaze lijkt me. Er is nu een heel solide basis qua cues en playback. Ik mis nog wel wat dingen maar komen wel. Het belangrijkste is stabiliteit zoals vernoemd. De versie 1.6 die nu gereleased is, draait ook heel stabiel zoals het moet.

----------


## axs

> Geweldig, operators die tegen elkaar lopen te flamen over iets wat geheel *offtopic* is, alleen maar omdat ze zelf een voorkeur hebben en die voorkeur natuurlijk heerscht. En dat zijn dan nog moderators ook, moet je nagaan... 
> 
> Ik zou bijna zeggen: slotje, maar dat is dan ook weer een nutteloze opmerking



Jasper...

Je hebt gelijk en je hebt ongelijk.
Dat het offtopic was, kan ik inkomen, maar het was wel een logisch vervolg op het hele verhaal wat hier gebracht werd.

Wat die voorkeur betreft: Er is idd iemand die een voorkeur naar voor brengt (of het terecht of onterecht is) en dat is eigenlijk de aanloop van het hele verhaal wat nu verplaatst is naar een nieuw topic.
Laat het duidelijk zijn dat ik GEEN voorkeur naar voren heb gebracht, maar wel met feiten heb aangebracht dat EN hog EN GMA niet zo stabiel zijn als dat we ook maar kunnen hopen.

*En of dat nu als moderator is of niet, we mogen als moderator best ook onze mening/voorkeur posten. Ook wij zijn gewone gebruikers van het forum!!! (we hebben enkel een paar extra mogelijkheden in de forumsoftware)*

----------


## tuurKE

Hoe staan de heren HOG/MA/CASE?MAXXYS/... gebruikers eigelijk tegenover het redelijk jonge CHAMSYS??

Deze willen zich ook in de top bewijzen? Ik heb wat met de pc-versie gespeeld en moet zeggen dat ik redelijk onder de indruk ben over de mogelijkheden en het gebruiksgemak. Ik heb eigelijk weinig ervaring met tafels op dit nivo, maar de chamsys vind ik zeer gebruiksvriendelijk!!

Maar ik had graag wat meeningen gehad van personen die meer dan 2 universes op een tafel hangen, want verder kom ik nog niet.

greetz Tuur

----------


## Lighting

> *Vooruitstrevend:* Neen door de oude hardware en de oude GUI. 
> Ja, door enkele leuke functies die achteraf door andere desks werd overgenomen. En GMA werkt nog steeds met floppy's, dus zo vooruitstrevend is die zeker niet!
> Maar zo heeft MA ook dingen overgenomen van andere fabrikanten. User request dus.
> 
> *Knopjes:* Als je er gewoon mee bent... dan geraak je er mee weg. Als nieuweling op GMA is het best wel even wennen aan buttons die je paar keer moet indrukken of een bepaalde tijd voor een andere functie. En dat is nu niet echt gebruiksvriendelijk en niet echt straight-forward.
> Best heel wat GMA-users die daar roepen om vereenvoudiging. Als je die kreten nog niet gehoord hebt, dan denk je helaas met oogkleppen.
> 
> *Stabiliteit*: Ja, GMA is stabiel en stabieler dan hog3/maxxyz/vista.
> Maar perfect... no way! En dat geldt eveneens voor hog3...
> ...



Vooruitstrevendheid:ja is het zeker wel door de ma aan het ma netwerk te hangen is een backup mogelijk op elke manier die jij wil verzinnen ,zowel op eigen HD(geen netwerk nodig)als externe HD CD Memorystick USB wat je wilt. Dus als je niet alle functies ken, RTFM

Knopjes:ik was "nieuw" met de GMA binnen een dag was ik in staat een show te draaien dat wil niet zeggen dat GMA de makkelijkse tafel op de markt is,voor de hog 2 had ik serieus langer nodig, het is wel zo dat wat ik wil met een tafel ALTIJD uitvoerbaar is met een GMA van playback tot video tot bitmaps tot effects.

Stabiliteit:door dat ik me jaren begeven heb tussen avo hog regia (eigenlijk alle andere mainstream tafels)gebruikers ben ik van mening dat de GMA qua stabiliteit ver boven welke andere tafel dan ook staat in 2.5 mnd intensief gebruik +4000 kanalen 4 a 5 dgn per week is de GMA nog NOOIT gecrashed(met een hog 2 waar ik in de zillion mee gewerkt heb hadden we geregeld een crash dus ook stabiler als een hog 2,het enige wat ik heb meegemaakt is een netwerkprobleem wat veroorzaakt werd door een slechte netwerkkabel that's all 

Knopjes:het enige waar ik aan heb moeten wennen bij de GMA qua knoppen is dat ik 4x clear moet drukken om de tafel volledig schoon te krijgen dit heeft bij een partial clear zeker zijn voordelen voor de rest voor een show met +350 units (12 verschillende) heb ik ruim knoppen zat 

dus eind conclusie:in de toepassing waarin ik een GMA gebruik,is de GMA full option voor ons zeker de beste keuze (ja dit is een weloverwogen beslissing geweest)

@axs kom eens een keer langs dan kun je jezelf van het bovenstaande verhaal overtuigen

met vriendelijke groeten

Nils Berens

----------


## Lighting

> Hoe staan de heren HOG/MA/CASE?MAXXYS/... gebruikers eigelijk tegenover het redelijk jonge CHAMSYS??
> 
> Deze willen zich ook in de top bewijzen? Ik heb wat met de pc-versie gespeeld en moet zeggen dat ik redelijk onder de indruk ben over de mogelijkheden en het gebruiksgemak. Ik heb eigelijk weinig ervaring met tafels op dit nivo, maar de chamsys vind ik zeer gebruiksvriendelijk!!
> 
> Maar ik had graag wat meeningen gehad van personen die meer dan 2 universes op een tafel hangen, want verder kom ik nog niet.
> 
> greetz Tuur



ik heb nog nooit met de chamsys gewerkt wel heb ik een aantal verhalen gehoord van enkele gebruikers(toekomstige) in belgie ,de verhalen die me bereiken zijn gematigd positief tot goed ,dus als je een chamsys hebt kom er eens een keer mee langs (ben erg benieuwd,en altijd geintereseerd in nieuwe input)

----------


## axs

> Vooruitstrevendheid:ja is het zeker wel door de ma aan het ma netwerk te hangen is en backup mogelijk op elke manier die jij wil verzinnen zowel op eigen HD(geen netwerk nodig)als externe HD CD Memorystick USB wat je wil dus was je niet alle functies ken, RTFM



Je hebt dus via via de mogelijkheid, maar niet rechtstreeks.
Hog3 hang je nu samen net hog3PC bv ook als volledige backup in een netwerk. 






> Knopjes:ik was "nieuw" met de GMA binnen een dag was ik in staat een show te draaien dat wil niet zeggen dat GMA de makkelijkse tafel op de markt is,voor de hog 2 had ik serieus langer nodig, het is wel zo dat wat ik wil met een tafel ALTIJD uitvoerbaar is met een GMA van playback tot video tot bitmaps tot effects.



Ik was ook nieuw op GMA, was er ook behoorlijk snel mee weg, maar de leercurve is net iets moeilijker door de dubbele functies.
BTW: de eerste tafel die je leert is altijd moeilijker dan de volgenden... aangezien je steeds gelijkenissen vindt, is de leercurve makkelijker.

Ook op hog voer je ALLES uit wat je wil, hog staat er nog steeds om bekend dat het erg open is (misschien wel te open... en dit is misschien ook net een nadeel...waardoor sommigen dingen wel gaan, maar niet zo straight forward zijn)
Hier haalt GMA wel een extra punt aangezien sommoge functies wel toegangelijker zijn.





> Stabiliteit:door dat ik me jaren begeven heb tussen avo hog regia (eigenlijk alle andere mainstream tafels)gebruikers ben ik van mening dat de GMA qua stabiliteit ver boven welke andere tafel dan ook staat in 2.5 mnd intensief gebruik +4000 kanalen 4 a 5 dgn per week is de GMA nog NOOIT gecrashed(met een hog 2 waar ik in de zillion mee gewerkt heb hadden we geregeld een crash dus ook stabiler als een hog 2,het enige wat ik heb meegemaakt is een netwerkprobleem wat veroorzaakt werd door een slechte netwerkkabel that's all



Hog heeft net als GMA een ontwikkelingstijd doorgemaakt. Sinds de tijd dat jij in de zillion stond, is er heel wat gebeurd op het gebied van stabiliteit. Een hog2 crasht echt niet meer zo makkelijk als toen!
En ja... ik geef toe, ik laat dat ding nog wel eens crashen, maar dat is erg zeldzaam geworden sinds de laatste 2 jaar!
Hog3 daarentegen heb ik ook regelmatig mogen opnieuw booten of herinstalleren... Heb nu laatste maanden echter verschillende keren op hog3 foutloze shows gedraaid en wacht vol spanning op de release van de 1.4.0 en aanpassingen aan de DP's.
Denk dat de gap tussen GMA en HOG3 dan wel erg klein gaat worden.





> Knopjes:het enige waar ik aan heb moeten wennen bij de GMA qua knoppen is dat ik 4x clear moet drukken om de tafel volledig schoon te krijgen dit heeft bij een partial clear zeker zijn voordelen voor de rest voor een show met +350 units (12 verschillende) heb ik ruim knoppen zat



Knopjes met direct acces tot bepaalde functies staan er echt wel te weinig op. (maar wel een hoop executor buttons  :Wink: )Daardoor teveel dubbele functies. 
Ik beweer niet dat het op hog zoveel beter is, aangezien ik soms 2 handen nodig heb om een bepaalde functie op te roepen... maar op MA moet je dus je kopje er goed bijhouden!






> dus eind conclusie:in de toepassing waarin ik een GMA gebruik,is de GMA full option voor ons zeker de beste keuze (ja dit is een weloverwogen beslissing geweest)



Dat ontken ik niet en ook alle respect voor! 
Mijn punt is gewoon dat GMA ook zijn probleempjes heeft en je ook soms wel eens in de steek laat. 
Ik geef zonder problemen toe dat de hog dat al paar keer heeft gedaan. Maar blijkbaar is het moeilijk voor sommigen om toe te geven dat de GMA ook SOMS wel eens een steekje laat vallen.
Het hangt natuurlijk ook een groot deel van het gebruik en toepassing af!







> @axs kom eens een keer langs dan kun je jezelf van het bovenstaande verhaal overtuigen



Dat weet je dat ik dat zeker een keertje doe en ben er ook wel van overtuigd dat GMA een stabiele desk is! Maar nogmaals, perfect is geen enkele tafel! Ik sta dan ook graag open voor alle positieve EN negatieve dingen.

----------


## Lighting

> Je hebt dus via via de mogelijkheid, maar niet rechtstreeks.
> Hog3 hang je nu samen net hog3PC bv ook als volledige backup in een netwerk. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik was ook nieuw op GMA, was er ook behoorlijk snel mee weg, maar de leercurve is net iets moeilijker door de dubbele functies.
> BTW: de eerste tafel die je leert is altijd moeilijker dan de volgenden... aangezien je steeds gelijkenissen vindt, is de leercurve makkelijker.
> 
> ...



EEN LANG VERHAAL HEEL KORT........EENS!!

----------


## Lighting

Ik was net even op de site van vari lite en de hele desk range is tegenwoordig discontinued, dat was nieuws voor mij (hoop dat ik niet hopeloos achter loop)

----------


## philippepoppe

Op de site van Vari-Lite staan de consoles inderdaad bij discontinued, dit is echter maar gedeeltelijk waar.
-Artisan reeks: volledig discontinued naar mijn weten (staat zo ook op de site)
-Virtuoso reeks: de 'standaard' virtuoso en de virtuoso DX staan op de site als discontinued. Deze worden niet meer gemaakt, maar er is nog wel verdere software-support.

Maar, er is ook nog de virtuoso DX2: idem als DX maar met nieuwere software en zwaardere pc. Deze is nog vrij nieuw en dus nog steeds in productie. (meer info op prg/vlps)

----------


## philippepoppe

Even vergeten: 
als je echt 100% zeker wilt zijn (of je wilt gewoon meer weten), moet je contact opnemen met Carlo Zaenen van EML (zit hier ook op het forum).  Hij heeft niet voor niets de bijnaam 'virtuoso-virtuoos'.

----------


## test12

> Hoe staan de heren HOG/MA/CASE?MAXXYS/... gebruikers eigelijk tegenover het redelijk jonge CHAMSYS??
> 
> Deze willen zich ook in de top bewijzen? Ik heb wat met de pc-versie gespeeld en moet zeggen dat ik redelijk onder de indruk ben over de mogelijkheden en het gebruiksgemak. Ik heb eigelijk weinig ervaring met tafels op dit nivo, maar de chamsys vind ik zeer gebruiksvriendelijk!!
> 
> Maar ik had graag wat meeningen gehad van personen die meer dan 2 universes op een tafel hangen, want verder kom ik nog niet.
> 
> greetz Tuur



Onze eerste indruk van de PC-versie is ook positief, je hoeft geen IR(tum) te zijn om er mee raak te programmeren. Jammer dat er door de echte grote gebruikers nog zo weinig over te melden valt of ze zich kunnen meten met de andere toppers.

gr. Herman

----------


## RRik

De Virtuoso DX wordt niet meer verkocht door Vari*Lite zelf maar door VLPS in Amerika. Er zijn nog steeds grote theatershows waar nieuwe DX-en worden geleverd.

Ook de ontwikkeling van de Virtuoso wordt voor een deel gedragen voor VLPS. Wat eigenlijk geen VLPS is meer is maar PRG.


grt'n

Rik

----------


## RRik

> Met alle respect mensen; maar het gaat niet om het aantal jaren support !!! De MA is vanaf moment 1 stabiel, en heeft daarna erg veel tijd besteed aan prachtige functies. De Maxxyz is 4 jaar "los" maar is absoluut nog niet stabiel ! Dat de MA met NSP's werkt is briljant inderdaad; maar begrijp ik goed dat je dat graag zelf had verzonnen voor de Maxxyz ??
> 
> Iedereen wil in de basis maar 1 ding; een stabiele console. Dat de MA samen met de virtuoso practisch niet vast te krijgen is... tsjah; goed team lijkt me ???




Sorry Arvid,

Maar het is duidelijk dat jij de eerste passen van de grandMA niet hebt meegemaakt. Jacques Kranenburg van Metam is de eerste die z'n nek heeft uitgestoken voor die tafel in Nederland en EINDELIJK na 5 a 6 jaar is die tafel stabiel. Respect voor Jacques want die nam een erg groot risico toen de tijd.
Maar 5 jaar geleden wilde je niet achter een grandMA staan.
Ik heb menig grandMA onder mijn vingers zien sterven, dus ga nu niet roepen dat dat ding vanaf dag 1 stabiel was want daar kan je (sorry) niet over meepraten.

Hopelijk breng ik niet een heleboel mensen van hun geloof over de grandMA, maar deze desk heeft er het langst over gedaan om echt stabiel te worden!!!


En dan ben ik nog linkshandig ook!!!!!


grt'n

Rik

----------


## cornedure

> Hoe staan de heren HOG/MA/CASE?MAXXYS/... gebruikers eigelijk tegenover het redelijk jonge CHAMSYS??
> 
> Deze willen zich ook in de top bewijzen? Ik heb wat met de pc-versie gespeeld en moet zeggen dat ik redelijk onder de indruk ben over de mogelijkheden en het gebruiksgemak. Ik heb eigelijk weinig ervaring met tafels op dit nivo, maar de chamsys vind ik zeer gebruiksvriendelijk!!
> 
> Maar ik had graag wat meeningen gehad van personen die meer dan 2 universes op een tafel hangen, want verder kom ik nog niet.
> 
> greetz Tuur



OK, 3de poging om een berichtje te sturen *zucht*

De Chamsys kan zich op dit moment niet meten met de Hog III/Maxxyz/GrandMA. Dit komt omdat het aantal universes gelimiteerd is tot 12 en al het rekenwerk dient te gebeuren in de console. Chamsys heeft nog geen NSP's uit en ik weet niet of ze van plan zijn om het op punt te stellen.

Qua stabiliteit, tja, kan niet tippen aan GrandMA maar de console is nog maar een goede 2 jaar op de markt.

Qua timing: nog niet uitgetest.

Qua prijsklasse: een Chamsys MQ200 (met 24 faders op de playback wing) kost ongeveer half zoveel als een Hog 3 + DP, ongeveer een derde van een Maxxyz en niet eens zoveel als een GrandMA ultralight. Duidelijk, niet?

En sorry als ik het zeg, maar de GrandMA is een "pain in the ass" om aan te leren. Ik vergelijk graag aan de hand van de handleiding: de GrandMA doet er ongeveer 80 bladzijden over om de patch uit te leggen, ongeveer evenveel als de handleiding van de Hog 2. Daarom hebben we ook voor Chamsys gekozen. Niet iedereen is immers mateloos geïnteresseerd in de bediening van de lichtjes (mijn hart breekt als ik dit zeg maar het is waar...). Dus de console moest op korte tijd (ongeveer een uurtje of twee) aan te leren zijn, wat wonderbaarlijk lukt. 

Voor de grote shows zal de Chamsys nooit kunnen tippen aan de HogIII,Maxxyz of de GrandMA. Grote shows nemen immers professionals aan die hun console (of hun "kindje") op hun duimpje kennen en met grote budgetten kunnen goochelen. 

Kortom, ik zie de Chamsys als de opvolger van de Pearl.

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> Even vergeten: 
> als je echt 100% zeker wilt zijn (of je wilt gewoon meer weten), moet je contact opnemen met Carlo Zaenen van EML (zit hier ook op het forum).  Hij heeft niet voor niets de bijnaam 'virtuoso-virtuoos'.



Heren, Ik denk dat de keuze van een tafel vooral een persoonlijke zaak is aangezien jij je als operator op je gemak moet voelen en zodoende je werk naar behoren kan doen.  De huidige tendens is inderdaad om meer te doen op 1 console (conventioneel, moving lights, video, folsom encore ...) en dit lukt enkel als je op de juiste tafel werkt en dan spelen 2 factoren een belangrijke rol namelijk gebruiksgemak en stabiliteit.  Voor mij is de Virtuoso een ideale tafel en ik weet dat men bij PRG momenteel nieuwe beta-software test omdat iedereen te kampen heeft met dezelfde problemen.  Was ook aanwezig bij de test van de Maxxyz maar die kon mij niet bekoren, wat niet wil zeggen dat de tafel niet okee is.  Als ik dus moest kiezen voor een tafel naast de Virtuoso zou het op dit moment de MA zijn, hoewel ik toch graag zou zien dat Hog3 een beetje zijn weg gaat vinden.

----------


## philippepoppe

Carlo, 
natuurlijk is een tafel persoonlijk.  Met die 100% bedoelde ik gewoon dat jij de persoon bij uitstek bent (naar mijn mening) om vragen te beantwoorden in verband met de virtuoso.  Ik was zelf namelijk niet 100% zeker van wat die DX2 betreft, daarom verwees ik de mensen gewoon door naar jou voor verdere vragen. :Wink:

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

DX2 heeft als verandering dat er gebruik wordt gemaakt van een Mac G5 dual processor.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Jasper...
> 
> Je hebt gelijk en je hebt ongelijk.
> Dat het offtopic was, kan ik inkomen, maar het was wel een logisch vervolg op het hele verhaal wat hier gebracht werd.
> 
> Wat die voorkeur betreft: Er is idd iemand die een voorkeur naar voor brengt (of het terecht of onterecht is) en dat is eigenlijk de aanloop van het hele verhaal wat nu verplaatst is naar een nieuw topic.
> Laat het duidelijk zijn dat ik GEEN voorkeur naar voren heb gebracht, maar wel met feiten heb aangebracht dat EN hog EN GMA niet zo stabiel zijn als dat we ook maar kunnen hopen.
> 
> *En of dat nu als moderator is of niet, we mogen als moderator best ook onze mening/voorkeur posten. Ook wij zijn gewone gebruikers van het forum!!! (we hebben enkel een paar extra mogelijkheden in de forumsoftware)*



Mwa het was weer een knap staaltje inconsistentie. Offtopic reacties worden in andere topics keihard verwijderd en hier gaan 2 moderators in een openbare chatsessie hun ervaringen zitten bespreken. Het een volgde uit het andere, maar offtopic is offtopic; zo ook voor niet-moderators.

Verder volg ik de draad met veel plezier, want ieder heeft z'n voorkeur en wat mij betreft plaatst Carlo hierboven als een van de weinigen een zinnige reactie die even niks te maken heeft met wat de ene tafel wel kan en de andere niet. 

Ieder heeft z'n voorkeur, een Alfa Romeo is misschien mooi en luxe, maar staat wat vaker bij de dealer dan andere auto's in dezelfde prijsklasse. Het is maar waar je behoefte aan hebt of je prioriteiten liggen. Zo'n discussie is dus zo goed als zinloos, want het mond altijd uit in bekvechterij waarin iedereen even moet laten zien op welke consoles ze wel geen ervaring hebben (zie boven). 

Een goede operator kent ook de beperkingen van zijn apparatuur en gebruikt die beperkingen juist om de volle 100% eruit te slepen.

----------


## philippepoppe

Ben het volledig met Jasper eens, zulke discussies zijn eindeloos.

Een tafel is persoonlijk, iedere operator moet voor zichzelf uitmaken met welke console hij het beste kan werken. Uiteraard rekening houdend met de technische beperkingen, je draait geen proms op een simpele pearl.

Verder vind ik het juist heel waardevol dat er verschillende desks onafhankelijk van elkaar bestaan. Iedere fabrikant ontwikkelt nieuwe technische snufjes, en ook iedere fabrikant haalt dingen bij andere desks. Het is juist hierdoor dat er vooruitgang is...

Verder heeft iedere console ook wel zijn eigen specifieke toepassing(en) (juist door eigen specifieke snufjes), daarom kies je ook een console afhankelijk van het evenement. Waarom denk je dat een bedrijf als EML verschillende desks heeft? (voor de ene gig kiezen ze een grandma, voor de andere een virtuoso of een hog, ook al is het dezelfde operator)

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> Ben het volledig met Jasper eens, zulke discussies zijn eindeloos.
> 
> Een tafel is persoonlijk, iedere operator moet voor zichzelf uitmaken met welke console hij het beste kan werken. Uiteraard rekening houdend met de technische beperkingen, je draait geen proms op een simpele pearl.
> 
> Verder vind ik het juist heel waardevol dat er verschillende desks onafhankelijk van elkaar bestaan. Iedere fabrikant ontwikkelt nieuwe technische snufjes, en ook iedere fabrikant haalt dingen bij andere desks. Het is juist hierdoor dat er vooruitgang is...
> 
> Verder heeft iedere console ook wel zijn eigen specifieke toepassing(en) (juist door eigen specifieke snufjes), daarom kies je ook een console afhankelijk van het evenement. Waarom denk je dat een bedrijf als EML verschillende desks heeft? (voor de ene gig kiezen ze een grandma, voor de andere een virtuoso of een hog, ook al is het dezelfde operator)



Toch hier misschien even een kleine correctie.  Bij EML B hebben we Hog2's en Virtuoso, naast enkele Avo's.  Voor eigen shows is het de operator die kiest op welke tafel hij werkt, voor shows met een eigen lichtman is hij degene die de tafel kiest.  De keuze van console ligt dus volledig bij de operator, momenteel zijn we enkel tests aan het doen om eventueel te kijken in welke tafel te investeren.  Belangrijk hierbij voor ons is dat de tafel stabiel is op grote systemen.  Aanvankelijk hadden we aan Hog3 gedacht maar die blijkt nog niet klaar voor het grote werk, voor de shows van standaard grootte voldoet de Hog2 nog perfect.  Bij EML NL werkt Rik Schoutsen wel al op een Hog 3, de huidige beperkingen/bugs handig omzeilend :Wink:

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> Blablabla... wat voor een onzin. Sorry maar de eerste jaren dat ik op Frankfurt Messe de GrandMa zag stond die wel degelijk te crashen en had weinig functies. En dat was niet anders bij eender welke tafel. Noem ze maar... de Virtuoso inclusief. En dat is toch perfect normaal dat toestellen met zo'n hoop software niet vanaf de eerste dag op punt staan.



Bart, Ik zou niet weten van waar jij de Virtuoso kent maar je bent duidelijk fout geïnformeerd.  Er zijn maar weinig Virtuoso gebruikers in België/Nederland en als 1 van de enige wel-gebruikers kan ik je vertellen dat de tafel vanaf release dag 1 stabiel is geweest.

----------


## axs

> Mwa het was weer een knap staaltje inconsistentie. Offtopic reacties worden in andere topics keihard verwijderd en hier gaan 2 moderators in een openbare chatsessie hun ervaringen zitten bespreken. Het een volgde uit het andere, maar offtopic is offtopic; zo ook voor niet-moderators.
> 
> Verder volg ik de draad met veel plezier, want ieder heeft z'n voorkeur en wat mij betreft plaatst Carlo hierboven als een van de weinigen een zinnige reactie die even niks te maken heeft met wat de ene tafel wel kan en de andere niet. .



Je moet toch eens duidelijk mijn postings leren lezen Jasper...
Ik heb daar opgemerkt dat de discussie over stabiliteit van tafels voortvloeide uit het huidige topic. Een logisch vervolg zelfs als je het versuz topic doorlas. Daar werd namelijk aangegeven dat bepaalde desks getest werden etc.
Verder heb ik ook wel laten merken dat ik geen bepaalde voorkeur heb voor een desk (werkt trouwens zowel op avo, MA, ADB en FPS desk voor diverse toepassingen) maar wel dat allen hun gebreken hebben! Daarom dat ik de vergelijking met bv hog maakte (logisch, aangezien ik het meeste hierop werk en waar ik ook de nodige gebreken op tegenkom, zoals aangehaald!)
Mijn punt is en blijft... geen enkele desk is perfect! En dat was de kern van mijn postings! 
Draai dus aub mijn woorden niet om door het bovenstaande te gaan beweren!

Uiteindelijk heb ik dan het topic gesplitst.
Het topic werd vooral gevoed door input van 3 mensen, maar of dat een chatsessie is? 
Offtopic was het ook niet aangezien het erg inhoudelijke reacties waren! (wedden dat jij het anders ook geen interessant topic vond?)

Ach ja, blijkbaar voelen sommigen zich snel benadeeld. Aard van het beestje zeker?
Denk dat wij als moderatorteam hier nog steeds ons best doen. Ben je het niet eens... admin@licht-geluid.nl is het juiste adres!

----------


## RRik

Kan me volledig bij Carlo aansluiten. De Hog3 is het logisch vervolg op een Hog2. En dat ligt het dichtst bij mij. 
Ben blij dat nu de Hog3PC versie uit is. Zodat iedereen thuis op z'n PC z'n eigen ordeel kan vellen. (Dit PC platform is net zo stabiel als de Linux-console versie).

De Hog3 is voor mij een 2e natuur geworden zoals de Virtuoso voor Carlo. 
Op deze tafel ben ik eerder thuis/hotelbar. Ik heb leren leven met het reilen en zeilen van de software ontwikkelaars. Zowel op FPS, grandMA, Avo, Compulite, etc, etc,


grt'n

Rik

----------


## R. den Ridder

dit moet ik dan weer even bestrijden hoor...maar in mijn korte periode bij de opstart van 3musketiers is de virtuoso van dienst 3 keer gewisseld vanwege chrashes..en ik kan je vertellen dat een virtuoso vertillen door half het nwe. luxor geen pretje is..

----------


## masterblaster

> Toch hier misschien even een kleine correctie.  Bij EML B hebben we Hog2's en Virtuoso, naast enkele Avo's.  Voor eigen shows is het de operator die kiest op welke tafel hij werkt, voor shows met een eigen lichtman is hij degene die de tafel kiest.  De keuze van console ligt dus volledig bij de operator, momenteel zijn we enkel tests aan het doen om eventueel te kijken in welke tafel te investeren.  Belangrijk hierbij voor ons is dat de tafel stabiel is op grote systemen.  Aanvankelijk hadden we aan Hog3 gedacht maar die blijkt nog niet klaar voor het grote werk, voor de shows van standaard grootte voldoet de Hog2 nog perfect.  *Bij EML NL werkt Rik Schoutsen wel al op een Hog 3, de huidige beperkingen/bugs handig omzeilend*




Die was toch van hemzelf die hog 3?? of ben ik nou verward met een andere rik??

----------


## Krizz

Heeft er iemand enig idee wanneer die nieuwe DP en de 1.4.0 software voor Hog III uitkomt? 
Ik vind de huidige software al veel stabieler dan de vorige versie, de stappen die ze qua stabiliteit maken zijn wel groot. Ben echt benieuwd naar de volgende verbeteringen...

O ja en de rock wing, weet iemand hoe lang gaat dat nog duren?

----------


## axs

> Heeft er iemand enig idee wanneer die nieuwe DP en de 1.4.0 software voor Hog III uitkomt? 
> Ik vind de huidige software al veel stabieler dan de vorige versie, de stappen die ze qua stabiliteit maken zijn wel groot. Ben echt benieuwd naar de volgende verbeteringen...



De 1.4.0 was eigenlijk gepland om gelijktijdig met hog3PC v1.4.0 gereleased te worden. 
Op die manier waren alle platforms op gelijke hoogte (WH3, iPC, hog3PC)
Blijkbaar is uiteindelijk de release nog even uitgesteld, zijn nog druk met betatesten. Zal waarschijnlijk niet meer zolang duren.

Verder wordt er idd gewerkt aan de DP's, maar wanneer die gereleased worden incl de expansionwing... no idea.

----------


## Krizz

Dus het is er waarschijnlijk al snel. Het probleem is dat die Case van ons zo gaar aan het worden is, dat we niet veel tijd meer hebben. Over 10 dagen of zo gaan we Grandma testen voor een paar weekends en dan moeten we ongeveer wel een keuze gaan maken. 
Afgezien van de Grandma was voor mij persoonlijk de Hog III tot nu toe de tafel waar ik me gelijk thuis op voelde, nu alleen nog hopen dat die problemen met de reactie op de flashtoetsen en de snelheid van het touchscreen opgelost worden.

----------


## axs

> Afgezien van de Grandma was voor mij persoonlijk de Hog III tot nu toe de tafel waar ik me gelijk thuis op voelde, nu alleen nog hopen dat die problemen met de reactie op de flashtoetsen en de snelheid van het touchscreen opgelost worden.



Playback-response is er goed op vooruit gegaan! 
De code voor de GUI is ondertussen ook vereenvoudigd en aangepast en hierdoor wordt de hele schermopbouw weer een heel stuk sneller. 
Heb ondertussen geen noemenswaardige probs meer met reponse-time van de hog3 sinds de laatste 2 releases.

Je hebt mijn nummer, dus ik hoor het verder wel  :Wink:

----------


## masterblaster

> Playback-response is er goed op vooruit gegaan! 
> De code voor de GUI is ondertussen ook vereenvoudigd en aangepast en hierdoor wordt de hele schermopbouw weer een heel stuk sneller. 
> Heb ondertussen geen noemenswaardige probs meer met reponse-time van de hog3 sinds de laatste 2 releases.
> 
> Je hebt mijn nummer, dus ik hoor het verder wel



Als de software voor de desk even stabiel word als de hog 3pc dan heb je ineens een uberstabiele desk vergeleken met een half jaar geleden.
Ik heb toen namelijk op een hog 3 gezeten die vrijwel continu vastliepe en de pc versie heb ik nog niet vastgekregen.
Maar zal grotendeels te maken hebben wat er in die tafel zit en niet alleen de software denk ik.
Als ik het niet goed heb hoor ik het ook graag

----------


## Krizz

Ik heb op een Hog III echt 6 weekends lang heel zwaar lopen testen., wat dus oa wil zeggen, uren aan één stuk door piano spelen op dat ding met met pieken  tot 4 a 500 flashknoppen per minuut en heel de nacht door heel je programmer vol met overrides. En hij is in al die nachten 1 x gecrashed. Wat dat betrefd is ie toch wel redelijk stabiel aan  het worden.

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> dit moet ik dan weer even bestrijden hoor...maar in mijn korte periode bij de opstart van 3musketiers is de virtuoso van dienst 3 keer gewisseld vanwege chrashes..en ik kan je vertellen dat een virtuoso vertillen door half het nwe. luxor geen pretje is..



Ik was zelf betrokken bij de training/technische support van de virtuoso bij de 3 Musketiers en wat daar gebeurde is een zeer bizar verhaal.  Maar de consoles die daar gebruikt werden draaien nu nog steeds probleemloos shows zonder de 3 Musketiers-symptomen.  We hebben destijds getracht om de problemen zowel in België als in Dallas te simuleren wat ons nooit is gelukt.  Tot op heden is niet duidelijk wat daar het probleem was maar het moet een combinatie van verschillende factoren zijn die enkel in het Nieuwe Luxor voorkwamen en nadien verdwenen zijn.

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Trouwens, heel deze discussie dient denk ik niet hier gevoerd te worden aangezien virtuoso niets met versuz te maken heeft.
To Krizz, binnenkort komen Puin en ik je nog eens bezoeken op een maandagavond om wat bij te praten. Grtz

----------


## AJB

Dat e.e.a. smaakgevoelig is lijkt me duidelijk. Zo heb ik bij 10ft die Hog3 trainig gedaan, en een hoop (goede) adviezen gekregen, van o.a. RRik. Helaas kan de werkwijze me niet bekoren, en heb ik te vaak ellende gehad met dit apparaat. Blij dat het niet mijn 2de natuur(ramp) is... Verder ben ik gewoon nog steeds niet in het minst onder de indruk van HighEnd Support... Het is niet half zo direct als bij MA, en de resultaten stellen mijn nochtans teleur.

@ RRik; ongetwijfeld dat ik niet het begin van de MA meegemaakt heb; werk er nu bijna 4 jaar op. En in die tijd heb ik een betrouwbaar maatje gevonden om mijn werk op te doen... Het werken op de Hog3 kan idd zonder problemen; maar hiervoor moet je zeer werkzaam om de bekende problemen heenwerken, en daar heb ik een pesthekel aan. Net als een nieuwe auto van 40000 euro die blijkt geen 3de en 4de versnelling te hebben... Je kunt rijden, het kan ook topsnel, maar fijn; NEE !

Verder zou ik je veel succes wensen met een Matrix-achtige situatie op Hog3, of een festival situatie... Dan ga ik met 100% confident voor de MA

Groet'n aan u allen,

Arvid

----------


## RRik

Precies! En die 3e en 4e versnelling mis ik op de grandMA. Het is net als een Koreaan, die alle functies heeft maar op zo'n onlogische manier in het product zijn verwerkt dat je er geen touw aan vast kan knopen. 

grandMA heeft zoveel toets-/touchscreen aanslagen nodig dat ik al pijn aan mijn gewrichten krijg van als ik daar aan denk. Tafel is ergonomisch een RAMP! 
Software is okay, maar is het net niet helemaal. Maarja als je daar mee leert te werken.............

Matrix functies los ik makkelijker op met producten die niets van de console-capaciteit vragen!!


grt'n

Rik

----------


## AJB

Ik zie de MA meer als Duitste degelijkheid, en de Hog3 als Amerikaans "whe are the best" idee. Jammer genoeg ben ik het niet eens met je ergonomische verhaal (niet te verwarren met strak design !). De Hog3 ziet er gelikt uit, maar qua indeling vind ik het absoluut niet fijner/makkelijker werken dan een GMA. Deze console ziet er nog een beetje 1950 uit; voila ! Maar da's niet interessant als we kijken naar kwaliteit. Als we spreken over een console waar je HEEL veel kan met 1 computer is het gewoon de MA. Mocht je graag een lichtshows draaien, met alle andere functies (matrix, video, etc) apart, dan kan het zijn dat de Hog3 je bevalt. In die situatie heb ik toch ook al showtjes gedraait, en was niet blij met het lichtblauw varkentje... 

Je hebt zelf toch de BlueManGroup op een MA gedaan ? Wil je zeggen dat je zo'n project liever op een H3 had gedraait ??? 

AJB

----------


## axs

> Ik zie de MA meer als Duitste degelijkheid, en de Hog3 als Amerikaans "whe are the best" idee. Jammer genoeg ben ik het niet eens met je ergonomische verhaal (niet te verwarren met strak design !). De Hog3 ziet er gelikt uit, maar qua indeling vind ik het absoluut niet fijner/makkelijker werken dan een GMA. Deze console ziet er nog een beetje 1950 uit; voila ! Maar da's niet interessant als we kijken naar kwaliteit.



Het ergonomisch verhaal is nochtans echt iets wat dikwijls komt bovendrijven bij de mogelijke verbeteringen van de GMA!!! 
Polssteunen zou al iets heel handigs zijn, evenals een andere indeling van de knoppen en positie van de schermen.
En zoals ik al zei... ook de hog heeft probs met de indeling. 2 handen die ik moet gebruiken voor bepaalde functies blijft onhandig, net zoals op GMA er teveel functies met bijkomende toetsaanslagen moeten gebeuren.

De ideale desk in mijn ogen: Het VX-works besturingsysteem met een iets modernere interface, eenvoudigere toegang tot functies en het ergonomisch design van de hog3 met wat extra faders  :Wink: 

Maar het blijft natuurlijk nog steeds ieder zijn persoonlijke voorkeur...

----------


## AJB

Ik ga voor een GMA met het uiterlijk van Angelina Jolie... Ergonomisch of niet; da's sowieso genieten...

 :Wink:

----------


## alegrandro

Je hebt zelf toch de BlueManGroup op een MA gedaan ? Wil je zeggen dat je zo'n project liever op een H3 had gedraait ??? 

AJB[/quote]

Wat wil je hier mee zeggen dan meneer AJB??  :Confused:   :Confused:  
Elke tafel heeft zijn voor en nadelen , maar wat de hog III laat zien en dan bedoel ik voornamelijk hoe de hele interface en de syntax is op gebouwd. Dat heb ik helaas nog niet bij een andere tafel kunnen terug vinden. Zodra JIJ mij kan vertellen welke tafel dit wel kan en misschien nog wel meer en stabieler dan wil ik dat graag horen. Ik heb ook een aantal problemen gehad met de hog III en ben vervolgens ook gaan kijken naar een andere tafel, maar helaas nog steeds niks gevonden. Trouwens over de support heb ik ook geen klachten.  :Smile: 

ALG

----------


## AJB

Qua BMG-klus; wie wil zo'n groot, belangrijk project nou draaien op een instabiele console ???! 

Verder; doel je op die top combi Hog3 en DP2000 ? Die je zelf handmatig in frame-rate moest bijstellen omdat die zooi anders niet communiceerde ?? Of bedoel je die prachtig snelle command-line invoer, die boven de 3 aanslagen per seconde zei; DOEI, ben ff wat voor mijzelf aan het doen... :Confused:  

Het Hog3 verhaal biedt mij niets nieuws op software gebied, enkel een mooie lay-out en een paar handige opties. Niets nieuws als je kijkt naar de GMA. Verder wil ik graag een battle doen met een Hog3 user als het gaat om het aanpassen van fixture settings e.d. Op de GMA kan ik OVERAL snel en adequaat bij. Dubbele toetsaanslagen ??? Weet niet maar (H3); TIME, TIME, COLOR, COLOR etc.etc.etc. ??? Lijkt me ook dubbel; en let op ! Da's helemaal geen probleem, zolang je maar weet wat je doet. Qua programming geldt voor mij;  less is more. Qua playback houd ik net als ieder ander van genoeg ruimte. De GMA biedt mij dit, en een Hog3 niet. Jullie hebben vast geweldige ervaringen met de Hog3; ik blijf erg wantrouwend, en zal pas weer op zo'n ding willen werken als hij a) net zo stabiel is als de GMA, en b) additieve mogelijkheden heeft t.o.v. de GMA.

Kon nog wel eens even gaan duren...

Succes met je syntax (error) ALG !

----------


## Krizz

> To Krizz, binnenkort komen Puin en ik je nog eens bezoeken op een maandagavond om wat bij te praten. Grtz



 
Mooooi!!!!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

> Jullie hebben vast geweldige ervaringen met de Hog3; ik blijf erg wantrouwend, en zal pas weer op zo'n ding willen werken als hij a) net zo stabiel is als de GMA, en b) additieve mogelijkheden heeft t.o.v. de GMA.



En dat heb je ook gedaan bij de GMA. 

Plaats dat ding nu eindelijk eens een keertje 6 jaar terug in de tijd en begin dan weer opnieuw te denken. Misschien komen we dan ergens. Terwijl iedereen hier constructief bezig is met een open vergelijking, heeft één GMA operator zich absoluut stabiel getoond of is ie ontzettend vastgelopen in zijn eigen herhalingen? 
Ik ben benieuwd welke van de 2 reclame blokken  nu weer komt.

----------


## masterblaster

geef hem nou maar gelijk dan kunnen wij weer normaal verder met dit topic en houd hij zijn mond

----------


## moderator

Ik zal wel een simpele ziel zijn, maar volgens mij kunnen we prima leven met het feit dat mensen de ene console boven de andere prefereren?

Het neersabelen van een gerenomeerde desk louter en alleen omdat je er zelf liever niet mee werkt is voer voor een oeverloze discussie.

Ben verder stellig van mening dat de gebruikerservaringen geen reclamepraat zijn, op dit niveau mogen we veronderstellen dat de operator de desk van zijn keuze voor zn snufferd krijgt. Weet nog heel goed dat er paar jaar geleden laagdunkend over de HOG2 werd gedaan daar waar het de inzet in theater betrof, inmiddels een ingeburgerde desk...lijkt wel alsof ik in een spirituele bui ben, maar...it;s the circle of life...oftewel continue innovatie is wat we meemaken.

Beperkt zijn de zielen met een tunnelvisie!

----------


## RRik

> Ik zie de MA meer als Duitste degelijkheid, en de Hog3 als Amerikaans "whe are the best" idee. Jammer genoeg ben ik het niet eens met je ergonomische verhaal (niet te verwarren met strak design !). De Hog3 ziet er gelikt uit, maar qua indeling vind ik het absoluut niet fijner/makkelijker werken dan een GMA. Deze console ziet er nog een beetje 1950 uit; voila ! Maar da's niet interessant als we kijken naar kwaliteit. Als we spreken over een console waar je HEEL veel kan met 1 computer is het gewoon de MA. Mocht je graag een lichtshows draaien, met alle andere functies (matrix, video, etc) apart, dan kan het zijn dat de Hog3 je bevalt. In die situatie heb ik toch ook al showtjes gedraait, en was niet blij met het lichtblauw varkentje... 
> 
> Je hebt zelf toch de BlueManGroup op een MA gedaan ? Wil je zeggen dat je zo'n project liever op een H3 had gedraait ??? 
> 
> AJB



Inderdaad heb ik Blue Man Group qua video geprogrammeerd op een grandMA.  Dat was op de Beta software voor de software versie waar de NSP net nieuw waren. Die software was BAGGER. Iedere keer als je iets update vloog heel het systeem (16 lijnen) naar DMX waarde 0. Ze konden het niet oplossen. Pas een maand na de premiere was die bug eruit. 
Toen ben ik mijn geloof in die Duitse tank verloren......... Daarna heeft er nooit meer een grandMA op een Blue Man Show gezeten.  


grt'n

Rik

----------


## Bart Bomans

Hoe???  :Confused:   Hier werd toch altijd bij hoog en laag beweerd dat de GrandMa zo stabiel was van versie 1...

----------

